# Sticky  How To Skin A Bear For A Rug Or Full Mount



## NancyJ

a link to my you tube video on skinning a bear for a rug. 



 this will make it an easy task !!


----------



## Carelapse

Nice, Thanks for te info


----------



## NancyJ

Carelapse said:


> Nice, Thanks for te info


salting---------- TO SALT without proper fleshing and "turning of the ears",splitting the lips is rather redundant. the salt- to do its job must reach the epidermises and dry the hair root, so the hair sets in the hide properly. salting and freezing later does not work either,salt wont freeze,and neither will your bear hide. we recommend getting your hide sealed asap.then freezing without salt or,-- properly turn and flesh your hard earned trophy before salting,then drying to transport. hope this helps the traveling bear hunter.


----------



## kingfisher 11

Ok, good advice. Now to change the subject. My bear is getting processed right now. I want to take the hide into a taxidermist for a rug. I may take it to my deer guy. I would like see who many of you would recommend?


----------

